

Customer Development Checklist for My Web Startup - ashmaurya
http://www.ashmaurya.com/2010/02/customer-development-checklist-for-my-web-startup-part-1/

======
ohashi
I am just so happy every time I read something along the lines of 'your
customers don't care about your solution, they care about their problems.' If
you always remember that, it goes a long way.

